# Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! Got triplets!



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you guys think? I'm hoping for twins. Penny is the sweetest little goat ever, my favorite little buddy. She's calm and quiet, and peaceful, I just love that about her. She just loves to stand on the bench next to me when I sit down and hang out. This is her first freshening, April 29th will be day 145.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

Penny certainly looks like she's hiding at least 2 in there...if not 3!

They'll be arriving before you know it so better get as much sleep as you can now :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

Yep... twins or trips.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

Yay!!! Thank you guys :thumbup: Penny's not real big and I'm just hoping for anything but a single large kid.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

Aww...she's looking good! Still a small little thing though. :laugh: Can't wait to see what she has...i'm going to say at least twins! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

I think twins also. Or more :wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

Oh good, that makes me so happy to know that it's probably not a single kid :clap: Thanks Kylee for Penny, what she lacks in size she makes up for with sweetness


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*

She's got a bigger belly than either of my FF does did, and they both had twins. I bet she has at least 2 in there. :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due May 3rd, Hoping for twins!*



mtmom75 said:


> She's got a bigger belly than either of my FF does did, and they both had twins. I bet she has at least 2 in there. :thumb: Good luck!


Thanks  Penny is my first Niggie to kid, I'm sure I'm more nervous than she is.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

I'm thinking twins too. She is really big!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*



mmiller said:


> I'm thinking twins too. She is really big!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

:wink:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Well today is Penny's 146 day. I've seen a few small pushes. I gloved up and checked to see if she was dilated. I could get up to my knuckles without any resistance. For a Nigie does that mean she is fully dilated? She has no discharge, still eating a little, compared to her normal. Seems comfortable, does this sound like normal early stages of labor? Hubby bought me a camera and installed it in my kidding barn yesterday, I normally wouldn't see these little pushes if it weren't for the camera.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

anything yet? i can't wait to see! She is definitely carrying more than one...I pray everything is going fine and she has a safe and easy delivery...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Thanks  She's losing her plug this morning so hopefully it won't be too much longer. Penny is my grandson's 4H project for this year. They live on our property. It's just killing him each night when his mom makes him go to bed  He wants to be here when she kids. Penny's also very vocal right now which isn't her norm.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Whoohoo! Keep us posted!! :stars:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Got my camera ready :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

I hope it is an easy kidding. Good luck!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Here's new pics of Penny this morning. She has stopped crying and is acting totally normal again :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Gotta love that! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

She's so wide!...with such a cute, tiny udder. :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

My Pixie looks so much like her! Good luck!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Still up eating this morning. Ligs are gone and still losing mucus plug. I'm inside now watching from the camera, we've got rain/snow mix coming down. Crazy weather :hair:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Day 149, Penny's ligs are back this morning :GAAH: She's still losing the white milky discharge and she's really going after the alfalfa, not too interested in her grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Any updates?


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Penny's ligs are gone again. She's very loose and sunken along her tail. White discharge has stopped. Her teats look a little fuller tonight, or maybe it's just wishful thinking :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

:hug: I hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Thanks everyone. Should I be getting concerned about Penny going this long?


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Ok, Penny is now digging franticly, laying down repeatedly and coming right back up. She's starting to act uncomfortable, so fingers crossed that she's starting into labor.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Go Penny GO!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Anything yet!? Sounds like she's ready!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

She stopped all the pawing and is now peacefully sleeping :hair:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

:ROFL: This is one of the best kidding examples i've seen of the "Doe's Secret Code of Honor"... Poor Marilyn... :hug: :laugh:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins!*

Someone forgot to tell her that she's not allowed to pull that on a Newbie. We worry far too much :? Gotta get back to watching my pot :GAAH:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Penny's pushing now. Headed out to the barn!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

:leap: Good luck! :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Any kids yet????


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

I'm worried :help: Penny had small pushes off and on through the night. This morning I decided to wash up and check to see if she had a kid in a bad posistion. I got in past my wrist before I reached a wall of tissue. So I felt around until I found what I believe is her cervix. It felt like a small donut, it was completely closed. Is it normal for a doe to push lightly if she isn't dilated?? She's still eating and chewing her cud, acting completely normal in between contractions.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

If the cervix is completely closed and she's not in distress then I think she's still just getting ready. I've had goats do small pushes many hours before delivery but then when she's actually trying to deliver, they're strong hard pushes with the whole body and usually loud yelling with the pushing (that's what I call being in distress). I've had to go in past my wrist till I hit the 'wall' and found the cervix partly dilated so tried to stimulate the cervix to open bigger. This was after the doe was in hard labour much too long and I just knew she needed help. Hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Thank you Carolyn, I'm glad to hear that you've seen the same thing. This is such a strange concept to me, that an animal would be pushing, but not dilated yet. This has certainly been a learning expierence with Penny. Penny is still doing those short little pushes, but they seem to be S-L-O-W-L-Y getting stronger. But none of those whole body, screaming, pushes. Bless her heart,she looks sleepy now, but is still eating and acting pretty normal. Her teats have now started to fill, and her udder has gotten quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Penny is just taking it slow  
Those small conractions and pushes will help her slowly dilate. And get the kids in position


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Had triplets!*

Penny kidded :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: Mom is doing great, but one of the boys is not. He has no coordination. Can't lift his head and no suckling reflex. I gave Bo-Se orally. I don't have a lot of hope for this one. Here's a picture of the new happy mom with her new buck and doe kids.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Cute!! Well done Penny!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Aww...glad she did well and has two healthy babies. On the third kid...I am crossing my fingers and toes! :hug: Try and get some Vit E and nutridrench in him.

Take a look at these topics...maybe they will help. Hopefully that BoSe will help. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... =5&t=29640
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=29640
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=28877


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

Thanks guys :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

You're welcome. 

Who's the dad? Those kids look so much like Penny!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Penny due April 29th, Hoping for twins! PENNY'S PUSHING!*

The dad is KW Farms SN Shiver Me Timbers :thumbup: I'll have to take a new picture of Penny's udder and send it to you. I think it looks very nice for a FF. Her udder got a lot more size the last 24 hours. I was so relieved to see how easy Penny delivered. I was worried because of her size, but she did just fine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great! Good to hear! :thumb:


----------

